# RIP !!!! My Love



## Mario (26/11/14)

RIP !!!
You have brought me joy, lifted my soul to newer heights. When I was sad your warmth ,orgasmic flavour filled me. I shall miss our days on the beach, parks, little coffee shops, those cold winter nights cuddling up to the
fireplace.
How I will miss you.................



@RevnLucky7 
@johan
@TylerD 
@Andre 
@Silver 

im a lost soul

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

Lol @Mario 
When I saw the title of the thread i got worried

But I can understand how running out of a juice can be a serious moment

Isnt Steamhammer still going to be bottled by Revn at VapeMob?
Or has it been discontinued?


----------



## TylerD (26/11/14)

I envy you @Mario ! I still haven't found that one juice I can feel so heartbroken over. I'm actually giving up on that.  Just trying everything. Maybe I'll hit gold someday.
I'm sure Vapemob will bring them in. Just going to be a bit more expensive tho.


----------



## Mario (26/11/14)

I really don't care about the price and im sure Vapemob will be getting it soon.....I just want her back


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

You made your point loud and clear @Mario
Lets see what @RevnLucky7 has to say

He is guilty of introducing quite a few vapers to a juice they cannot do without, myself included


----------



## Mario (26/11/14)

if it does come (I think the 1st December 2014 ) then im buying in bulk lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/11/14)

The fun's just starting boys. There's loads more to come and we'll need to work on the SteamHammer branding again under MOB. New stocks are almost here on the other brands. We're expecting them next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (26/11/14)

@Mario your story really tugs on the heart strings! What nic concentration do you prefer. I may have a trade for you at 12mg (well steeped), dont have my bottle here to send a pic of how much has been used (probably under 5 ml) but can do that when I get home. Dunno why but the voodoo milk has gotten a bit too sweet for me. Drop me a pm if your interested and I will send a pic of how much is left when I get home tonight. We can trade if you have anything to part with or make something work Im sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mario (26/11/14)

@Danny PM sent


----------



## Arthster (1/12/14)

I know the feels... I was looking at my half empty bottle of pineapple cheesecake last night and realised I dont think its going to make it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

